# Large propane tank vs. small one



## Piney Woods

Wondering if the small propane tanks (like for a gas grill) are cost prohibitive compared to having a huge silver tank in my yard. 

It would be for a remote cabin with a small gas cooking stove and a small gas refrigerator. One person, full time. Wood heat.

Could I just use a small propane tank for each appliance and switch them out when I go to town (as needed)? Are there different size small tanks? I'm talking about like at Lowe's or U-Haul, etc.

I wonder about privacy with the guy coming in to refill the big tank and also tearing up the ground.


----------



## farmerstac

I have both a large tank and a small 100 pound tank. For me its cheaper to let the truck come and fill the tank than to drag the small tank in. Still scratching my head on this one.

As for the ground being torn up. You want the propane tank filled during the summer as propane will be cheaper and its bone dry so you don't have to worry about ruts. 

Are you planning to live there full time or it just a weekend cabin? Full time I would go with the tank. If its just weekends then I would go with bottles


----------



## Warwalk

I think your' best bet would be to call a local propane provider, ask them if they deliver, how much it costs to use their tank, etc... then, compare that to how often you run through canisters in a typical year, what they cost for exchange, etc...


----------



## GregYohn

The answer depends on your local situation. 

Once was in a local oil heat coop with just a 15 percent markup over wholesale.


----------



## Helena

We use the 100# tanks for hot water and gas stove for cooking full time. We use about one (1) full tank about every 4-5 weeks. The hot water takes most of it because when we just used the kitchen stove the tank would last about 3 months or so. We now pay between $3.50 to $4 a gal/#. The cost is very high because I am told that the less you use the more the cost. If you had a very large tank it would be a lot cheaper. To fill the little propane barbeque tanks at Tractor Suppy it is $2.49 a gallon last time I looked. It would be too cumbersome for me to haul the large silver tanks to get refilled myself..but sure would like too..You could also heat your water for everyday use on your wood stove during colder months and hook up a home made "solar" tank from junk to help during the summer. We actually have a couple of 55 gallon . barrels on the roof of the barn that goes to an outdoor shower for summer use. If it is only yourself at your place I would certainly work around using too much propane. And if possible bring it in yourself.


----------



## artificer

Last spring/summer a friend of mine filled a 500gal tank for $1.79/gal. If I get my 20lb tanks filled its about $18 for 4.1gallons, or $4.39/gallon.


Around here, you have to either own the tank, or use a minimum amount of gas per year, or you'll be charged a rental fee. I think you need to know how much gas you'll be using.

A modern gas fridge uses about 1.1lbs/day of propane. If you use Helena's 3 months for just cooking, you probably are around 1lb/day. So you're looking at 2-3lbs/day 178-267gallons/year of useage. If you heat water, you'll be using more. Since its only one person, you'll be using less (probably) for cooking. 37 tanks full of propane around here would cost around $700. Getting a bulk tank would give you a propane cost of $350-$450/year. Even adding on a $100/year rental fee, and its much less.

Another thing to know is that if you exchange your tanks, especially Blue Rino, you're only getting 15lbs of propane. Thats how they get their money... you only get 3/4 of the propane that a refill would give you, and probably for the same amount of cash.

You can get all sorts of sizes of propane tanks. 100lb, 200lb, 420lb (120gal), 250gal, 500gal. The bigger the tank, the less often you have to fill it. You can choose the best price of the year to fill as well. I'd go with a large tank, and let the propane company come out to fill it. I've experienced the joys of rotating 5 20lb tanks to keep the chicken waterers heated, along with some space heating. One big tank is cheaper, and a lot more convenient.


Michael


----------



## Jim-mi

I would go with no less than s 250 or 350 or better a 500 gal tank.
Then you would only need to fill it once a year or two.

Be very careful in shopping around for propane. There are some nasty companys who require you to us a certain amount per year . . . RUN from those idiots. . . .

The best deal is to find a used 500 gal tank, have it installed properly, Save that receipt, and then you can shop around for the best price for the fuel......

A bigger tank would be great to have for a small backup propane heater . . . . just in case........


----------



## Gray Wolf

We have a 1,000 tank. Cost per gal is cheaper that way. Propane truck can't make it up for 4 months or so due to snow anyway. Tanks can be burried.


----------



## YoYoDog

I have almost the exact same situation as the OP for my BOL. I settled with four, hundred
pounders that I got brand new off of CL very cheaply. As for switching them out I bought 
one of those automatic transfer regulators for hooking them up two at a time.

In WVa. because of shale fracking the price of propane has been the same for over two
years, regardless of season. (evidently itâs a byproduct of the process.)

I tried to get a single bigger tank but was unsuccessful because most people wanted 
to lease them and I wasnât about to pay for them that way.

Once Iâm fully online Iâll shelter them, ground them, and pipe them underground into the cabin 
and I should be good to go.

It may cost me a little more for refills but as often as I need them it wont be too bad. 

JMHO,
Dan


----------



## Ross

It costs $50 to fill a hundred pound tank here at Costco, a 30 pounder is $20 and a 20 pound tank is $15. Been that way for quite a while.


----------



## solidwoods

PW
You can haul 100# tanks to be filled.
You could put a large tank on a trailer if your concerned about privacy.
Usually a big $ difference in buying in large qty.

Also if you had a wood cook stove it would provide heat and eliminate a propane need in the winter. My guess is Summer time use gas stove or 2 burner gas.

I rented a 500gl tank, couple yrs later installed a woodfired hotwater system for the house, the gas company took the tank because I wasn't using enough gas.
Yes I was paying to rent the tank.
jim


----------



## YoYoDog

solidwoods said:


> PW
> You could put a large tank on a trailer if your concerned about privacy.
> 
> jim


 [FONT=&quot]For OPSEC one day I plan on getting a small dilapidated horse[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]trailer, take the wheels off, and let it get overgrown.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I can hide several 100 pounders and some other stuff most 
people might not think of in there.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]JMHO,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dan[/FONT]


----------



## solidwoods

When I posted You could put a large tank on a trailer if your concerned about privacy.
I should have added then you can haul it to be filled so no one knows much.
jim


----------



## TnAndy

Bet most places won't fill a large tank if you haul it in......I kinda think DOT regs come into play. You might want to check before making that the plan.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse

The largest portable tank you can get is a 100 lb bottle, which holds about 24 gal of propane.
Some farmers have the 250 gal tanks in a special trailer setup for ag stuff, but that is not likely easily doable in an urban environment.


----------



## Jim-mi

Around here the fines are very very stiff if you are caught hauling a 500 gal tank with more than .05% in it .
And they would require that the tank be pumped --down-- right where ever you got caught......

In all . . a very bad idea to be hauling a tank holding more than legal.


----------



## YoYoDog

I got all four of my 100 pounders filled with no problem actually at the same time. 
My plans are for stable heat for canning, an occasional cup of coffee, and to cut 
the chill off the cabin instead of firing up a woodstove.

With all the hoopla about moonshining on TV lately, as an afterthought
I would of thought I might have made it on someoneâs watch list.


----------

